# finding Leather kilt with twin cargo pockets for my husband



## alana11 (May 23, 2014)

Hello everyone

I am thinking to buy Leather kilt with twin cargo pockets from following website, I have not heard anything about this company before, will you please help me are they authentic ?

Men's Leather Kilt with Twin Cargo Pockets


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Lol, random.

I'll say it looks legit, and that it's always a good sign if they take paypal. roud:


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

spam alert


----------

